# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  محمصة صندوق الذهب - اندونيسيا - Dog and Hat Box

## حسين دراز

*الشيء المفضل لدي في صندوق Dog and Hat هو اكتشاف محمصات جديدة لن أكتشفها بمفردي (أفضل ميزة لامتلاك صندوق قهوة بالاشتراك!)



من هي محمصة جولد بوكس؟

الفلسفة البسيطة في مركز عملنا هي أقل تبجح ، وأكثر جوهرية ؛ قهوتنا تتحدث عن نفسها.

إن إبداع ودفء وإتقان المزارعين الذين نلتقي بهم على طول الطريق هو ما يلهم نهجنا في القهوةالمتخصصة. إنهم الأبطال الحقيقيون لتجارتنا. من الإكوادور إلى بوليفيا: من كينيا إلى إثيوبيا ، يعلمنا كل مصدر جديد نزوره شيئًا جديدًا. نعيد تنشيط شغفنا لصنع قهوة لا تُنسى مثل المواقع التي نشأت منها.

ليس فقط بلد المنشأ هو الذي يؤثر على نكهة قهوتك. كل شيء من الارتفاع الذي نمت فيه ، إلى التربة والتقنيات المستخدمة في الزراعة يمكن أن تغير النكهة بشكل واضح. نحن فقط نختار الحبوب الناضجة من المرتفعات حيث تنمو في أفضل حالاتها لنقدم لك قهوة رائعة مع الشوكولاتة إلى نكهات الفواكه ، وكل شيء بينهما.

تحميص القهوة هو شكل من أشكال الفن. لهذا السبب نستخدم اللوحات المائية لتمثيل ملامح النكهة المعقدة لكل تحميص تخصصي جديد.

القهوة

اندونيسيا فريق بيغاسينج
من محطة غسيل Pegasing في منطقة شمال سومطرة في إندونيسيا.

محطة الغسيل والمزرعة التي تنتمي إلى Hendra وعائلته هي جزيرة من القهوة المعالجة التجريبية المتخصصة في بحر من البن التقليدي الرطب المقشر الذي تشتهر به المنطقة عادةً.

استثمرت هندرا وعائلتها بكثافة في المزرعة ومرافق ما بعد الحصاد حيث بنوا إرادة رطبة صغيرة مع اثنين من عجينة اللب وقنوات غسيل الجاذبية والعديد من الأسِرَّة المرتفعة في أنفاق بولي كبيرة لتجفيف القهوة.

واصل Hendra التجربة ولديه الآن حوالي 8-10 عمليات مختلفة ينتجها. ستنتج محطة الغسيل الصغيرة ما يصل إلى 40 طنًا من القهوة الخضراء كل عام. يتم شراء القهوة من 70 مزارعًا في جميع أنحاء المنطقة ممن يرغبون في العمل مع Hendra وقطف الكرز الناضج لأنه شجعهم على القيام بذلك من خلال مكافأة الانتقاء الجيد. إذا كان أي مزارع قد سافر لمسافة أبعد للوصول إلى مزرعة Hendra ، فسيحصلون على أموال إضافية مقابل ذلك أيضًا.




ملاحظات التذوق - الفاكهة الاستوائية والتوابل

ste: كانت هذه القهوة على عكس أي قهوة إندونيسية أخرى تناولتها (بأفضل طريقة!). كان الطعم الأولي عبارة عن موجة من حموضة السكر البني الداكن. عندما يبرد الكأس قليلاً ، تلقيت ملاحظات عن الفاكهة التي من النادر جدًا العثور عليها في القهوة (النوع المفضل لدي من القهوة!) البطيخ الحلو للغاية ، مع ملاحظات الأناناس الحلوة. لقد كان طعمه استوائيًا للغاية وهو متعة مطلقة (ولم أشرب قهوة مثل هذه منذ أن أصدرت Bailies تحميص كأس ستيفنز وورلد بروير!) كان من دواعي سروري أن تحصل على قهوة لذيذة تمامًا ومن الآمن أن نقول أن هذه الحقيبة ذهب من القهوة جدا


*

----------

